# Painting factory-painted gutters



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used lacquer base primer on them in the past.. but I did a PT-search, and it sounded like some here just scuff and paint w/acrylic.

(I didn't wanna post in that thread because it was several years old, and I'm pretty sure daArch is still asleep.. so there's no one here to post a necro thread pic.)


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I've used lacquer base primer on them in the past.. but I did a PT-search, and it sounded like some here just scuff and paint w/acrylic.
> 
> (I didn't wanna post in that thread because it was several years old, and I'm pretty sure daArch is still asleep.. so there's no one here to post a necro thread pic.)


What's the ?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry Will.

I just wanted to know if the PT consensus was that a scuff-up was all I really needed to do.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

...but I'm thankful for _any_ kind of reply @ 4:37 in the morning (mst).


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> sorry Will.
> 
> I just wanted to know if the PT consensus was that a scuff-up was all I really needed to do.


You may need to clean first but that should do it, I even paint the alum soffits too.....never had a problem


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure.. I normally include a power wash on ext bids.

Thanks will


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good cleaning and just use a good quality 100% acrylic paint. If you have allot of bare aluminum use a acrylic primer also.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

There's nothing bare, Schmidt.

The gutters are only a few years old. HO wants a color change.

I've always been kinda leery of painting anything that's still smooth and shiny on exteriors..that's all.

Like I said in the OP, in the past I've put met-l-bond on first...but if you guys agree I don't need to, who am I to argue.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

as long as they are not galvanized paint them


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ok then, thanks guys.

I have to go to work...feel free to use this thread to talk talk amongst yourselves about other stuff now.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Some direction to the DIY forum please.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wouldn't a laquer base primer lift the existing finish???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wash and paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dtm works great. But whatever. Wb u go with should be good.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Behr paint and primer in one :jester:

I.always prime them because they get the most sun, I use wb epoch base primer called primezall from Vista Paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Behr paint and primer in one :jester:
> 
> I.always prime them because they get the most sun, I use wb epoch base primer called primezall from Vista Paint.


Are you a paid pr guy for vista?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Some direction to the DIY forum please.


jeez, NEPS
Seems like you're the one complaining most that I just screw around here. I guess you don't much like me asking serious questions either. You're pretty hard to please, ain't ya.

Just because I've been doing this a long time, doesn't mean I know everything about it...or that I can't learn anything new here.

I've been including an unnecessary (though apparently un-harmful) step. I just wanted to ask what other folks here do.
I'm sorry if I disturbed you and your board.




aaron61 said:


> Wouldn't a laquer base primer lift the existing finish???


No, it never has for me. Probably only because it dries so fast. (paint over it in 15 minutes)
I don't remember why, when, or who suggested I use the lacquer primer the first time, but I've never had a problem..and from what I remember, latex paint sticks to it really well.
I've used it maybe 5 or 6 times...and only on newer gutters.
Seems like most of the time people just leave them alone unless they're faded, or want a new color.




ewingpainting.net said:


> Behr paint and primer in one :jester:
> 
> I.always prime them because they get the most sun, I use wb epoch base primer called primezall from Vista Paint.


Nope, I'm just gonna paint 'em.
If they peel, I'll tell the HO the guys on PT said they wouldn't.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Think about it. If someone drips paint on a brand new gutter, does it come off? :no:

Also, I would think lacquer would not be the best for exterior work, although on metal it might be ok.

Hmmm. I do not know too many hacks who spray lacquer undercoat in any situation. I am beginning to reconsider your hack status.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I brush it on, Dean...

...and ya know when I think about it...I've never had anyone complain that their gutters peeled after I used the metLbond either. So I may use it anyhow!
(I'm old, and set in my ways)

I just got home, heading for the shower... and I'm typing this in my underpants...just so you know.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I brush it on, Dean...
> 
> ...and ya know when I think about it...I've never had anyone complain that their gutters peeled after I used the metLbond either. So I may use it anyhow!
> (I'm old, and set in my ways)
> ...


I say cut out that step it is unneeded.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I say cut out that step it is unneeded.


The primer or the shower?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> The primer or the shower?


The primer, the other is mandatory, just don't drag it back into the thread with a shower poem.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

OK

My chair's starting to get butt-sweaty...I'm out...see ya

thanks again to everyone (except for, well..never mind)


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> ...but I'm thankful for _any_ kind of reply @ 4:37 in the morning (mst).


 Thats pretty early to have your mind in the gutter!:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Are you a paid pr guy for vista?


obviously you have not read my pro Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore post. 

the reason I use a primer is due to the extreme elements we have in southern Calif. pluse I am nutty on primering. I would rather prime and find out it wasn't needed rather than prime and find out it was needed, also I typically paint the gutters with a quality flat rather than a enamel like most of you


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> obviously you have not read my pro Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore post.
> 
> the reason I use a primer is due to the extreme elements we have in southern Calif. pluse I am nutty on primering. I would rather prime and find out it wasn't needed rather than prime and find out it was needed, also I typically paint the gutters with a quality flat rather than a enamel like most of you


Just curious why you would go with a flat..its alot more prone to mold/mildew growth. not as durable either.

For factory painted gutters..ive always just washed and applied an acryllic. In the northeast you deal with some pretty extreme temperature swings. those gutters will expierence 100 degrees plus heat in the summer. have icicles hanging off in the winter.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> OK
> 
> My chair's starting to get butt-sweaty...I'm out...see ya
> 
> thanks again to everyone (except for, well..never mind)


Poor guy.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve, We pressure wash, prime and paint em'.
Usually with a satin or semi gloss and alway's sprayed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice Mix.
Two questions...what did you prime with, and would you have used something different had they been shiny and new?

But the point is moot. 
Contract's finished, and there's no mention of gutter-priming.

I still could, but it'd be on my own dime.

(and I prefer to keep my dimes for myself)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Just curious why you would go with a flat..its alot more prone to mold/mildew growth. not as durable either.
> 
> For factory painted gutters..ive always just washed and applied an acryllic. In the northeast you deal with some pretty extreme temperature swings. those gutters will expierence 100 degrees plus heat in the summer. have icicles hanging off in the winter.


we do not get the extreme cold weather like you do, only extreme heat, 110 and up. never had a mold issue, besides a high quality flat such as Duraton by Vista has a matte finish like bm aura or sw durations matte finish. I lalso prefe to have the least amount of finish products as possible, as the finish matches the fascia too.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> we do not get the extreme cold weather like you do, only extreme heat, 110 and up. never had a mold issue, besides a high quality flat such as Duraton by Vista has a matte finish like bm aura or sw durations matte finish. I lalso prefe to have the least amount of finish products as possible, as the finish matches the fascia too.


Cool, that makes sense. Im new to SoCal..things are alot different out here. Out east 98% of the houses you see have a satin/semi finish on trim, so painting the gutters in the same fashion was the best way to blend them in. I would say probaly 75% of all the houses i washed had alot of moss/mold growth on gutters when we did our washes as well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

not just heat but generally flats chaulk faster, and holds dirt more and is tougher to clean well.

Other than that, flat works great for exteriors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Cool, that makes sense. Im new to SoCal..things are alot different out here. Out east 98% of the houses you see have a satin/semi finish on trim, so painting the gutters in the same fashion was the best way to blend them in. I would say probaly 75% of all the houses i washed had alot of moss/mold growth on gutters when we did our washes as well.


it really depends on what demographic area you are from, OC and san deigo area seems to be into the enamle more so. 

TJ I have not experienced dirt pick up or chalkyness due to flat being applied to the gutters, what's the difference when it is applied to a fascia that the gutters hang on? Again maybe its using the high quality paint and primer. TBH I have seen more failures with enamel on gutter particularly oil base as it becomes brittle and starts to flake and peel. I don't think there is a right or wrong with your system compared to mine. I think it just boils down to preference.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The seamless 5" gutters and downspouts cost $540 on my new house. If they got to the point they needed paint I think I would get new ones.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Very nice Mix.
> Two questions...what did you prime with, and would you have used something different had they been shiny and new?
> 
> But the point is moot.
> ...


Steve, I use a primer from a local paint manufacturer called Richard's Paint. Their plant has been here locally since it started, 55 years ago. Great product. :thumbup:










http://richardspaint.com/images/stories/literature/PPS-Brochure.pdf

And here's the exterior paint I use from Richard's paint as well. It 
comparable to Sherwin Williams exterior Super Paint. And all their exterior products are specially formulated for the Florida climate. :thumbsup:










http://richardspaint.com/products/e...natureSeries100AcrylicSatinHouseamp;TrimPaint


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup...actually, my uncle owns that company, Mix

I can get it for free, but I don't use it because it's crap.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

(just kidding)


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Yup...actually, my uncle owns that company, Mix
> 
> I can get it for free, but I don't use it because it's crap.


:bangin:


----------

